# A la tête du client



## petoe

Hallo
In het Nederlands zie ik soms deze Franse uitdrukking, maar ik begrijp niet goed wat men ermee bedoelt.
Is er in het Nederlands soms geen passend equivalent?


----------



## Peterdg

Het betekent dat niet iedereen op dezelfde manier behandeld wordt maar dat het afhangt van het feit of de persoon sympathiek/mooi wordt gevonden of niet.

Het kan ook betekenen dat de procedure die gevolgd wordt, voor iedereen afzonderlijk bepaald wordt (en dat er niet een soort standaardprocedure gevolgd wordt).

Ik kan zo niet meteen een Nederlands equivalent vinden.


----------



## Ktke

Wordt deze uitdrukking dan enkel gebruikt om een soort van vriendjespolitiek of willekeur aan te duiden, of ook in de betekenis van 'hangt er van af om wie het gaat'.


----------



## Peterdg

Ktke said:


> Wordt deze uitdrukking dan enkel gebruikt om een soort van vriendjespolitiek of willekeur aan te duiden, of ook in de betekenis van 'hangt er van af om wie het gaat'.


Naar mijn gevoel, beiden. Maar ik heb wel de indruk dat het meer gebruikt wordt met een pejoratieve bijklank.


----------



## Joannes

Ik heb het alleen nog maar gezien/gehoord met de discriminerende betekenis, maar daarom hoeft het niet uitsluitend dat te betekenen..


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou denken: "op maat van de klant", "in functie van de klant". Is dat te breed gedefinieerd?


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Ik zou denken: "op maat van de klant", "in functie van de klant". Is dat te breed gedefinieerd?


Naar mijn mening wel. Ik dacht ook aan "maatwerk", maar het is allemaal te positief.

In het Frans - en ik denk ook in het Nederlands - is er altijd een pejoratieve of ironische connotatie aan verbonden, ook omdat er zelden gaat om een "klant" in de normale betekenis van het woord (commerciële/zakelijke relatie). Een leerling kan bv van een leerkracht zeggen dat hij punten geeft "à la tête du client" omdat hij naar zijn mening niet rechtvaardig is.

"Willekeurig" zou het natuurlijk kunnen doen, maar dan zonder de bijzondere "kleur" van die uitdrukking.


----------



## ThomasK

Als je Franstalig bent, dan zal je gelijk hebben. "Maatwerk" is misschien niet altijd zo positief, dacht ik even, maar vermoedelijk toch wel. 

"In hoofde van de cliënt" was zo'n oude vertaling, maar die heeft niet die connotatie. "Naargelang de klant" zou een te letterlijke vertaling zijn. Nee, geen idee nu.


----------



## jacquesvd

Chimel said:


> Naar mijn mening wel. Ik dacht ook aan "maatwerk", maar het is allemaal te positief.
> 
> In het Frans - en ik denk ook in het Nederlands - is er altijd een pejoratieve of ironische connotatie aan verbonden, ook omdat er zelden gaat om een "klant" in de normale betekenis van het woord (commerciële/zakelijke relatie). Een leerling kan bv van een leerkracht zeggen dat hij punten geeft "à la tête du client" omdat hij naar zijn mening niet rechtvaardig is.
> 
> "Willekeurig" zou het natuurlijk kunnen doen, maar dan zonder de bijzondere "kleur" van die uitdrukking.


 
"Willekeurig" zou eventueel kunnen maar in de meest gangbare betekenis is het te neutraal (bv. 'willekeurige staalname= random sampling' ) en zit er geen 'gewildheid' achter. In het voorbeeld van je schoolcontext zou men eerder zeggen "hij geeft punten afhankelijk van wie het is" en niet strikt  volgens de kwaliteit van de antwoorden.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord. Maar is dan "naargelang" niet vlotter ?


----------



## Joannes

jacquesvd said:


> "Willekeurig" zou eventueel kunnen maar in de meest gangbare betekenis is het te neutraal (bv. 'willekeurige staalname= random sampling' ) en zit er geen 'gewildheid' achter.


Inderdaad. Zoals we substandaard vaak zeggen dat we iets niet doen _voor uw schoon ogen_, is het dat hier net wel.. Maar ik vrees dat niemand dat meteen zo zal verstaan als je het gewoon positief maakt.


----------

